# Ktla,wsbk,wwor,kwgn,wpix ever on directv?



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

Any chance for a superstation pkg?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Slim to none


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

just curious: i live in los angeles and, of course, know about ktla. you guys know about ktla? is it famous? or, i guess, the question is: is it a well-known superstation? i've lived in l.a. all my life (i'm old, trust me!) and had no idea.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

shmengie said:


> just curious: i live in los angeles and, of course, know about ktla. you guys know about ktla? is it famous? or, i guess, the question is: is it a well-known superstation? i've lived in l.a. all my life (i'm old, trust me!) and had no idea.


Super stations aren't very super.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'll second shmengie's point... I'm not quite sure why anyone out-of-market would really be interested in KTLA at this point. As far as KWGN, if you're referring to the Denver station then I think you're unlikely to see that. If you're referring to WGN from Chicago then it's already on DIRECTV.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Why would anyone want WPIX?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

KTLA has great looking HD. Very sharp, great colors. Far better than FOX HD…!


----------



## maineengineer (Apr 7, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> "Why would anyone want WPIX?"


WWOR has NY Yankees baseball broadcasts; WPIX has the "Yule Log."


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

maineengineer said:


> WWOR has NY Yankees baseball broadcasts; WPIX has the "Yule Log."


WPIX used to carry all of the Yankee games, and the then WOR carried the Mets.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

maineengineer said:


> WWOR has NY Yankees baseball broadcasts; WPIX has the "Yule Log."


I remember the PIX yule log back when I was a kid. We sat in front of our black and white 12" Dumont TV watching it (and we don't even celebrate Christmas!) back in the late 50's IIRC. Wow, amazing they still have it. That was probably the last time I watched PIX.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> KTLA has great looking HD. Very sharp, great colors. Far better than FOX HD&#8230;!


Content is king... we sometimes watch the KTLA morning news but I think that's about it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

raoul5788 said:


> WPIX used to carry all of the Yankee games, and the then WOR carried the Mets.


I get the Mets on SNY but occasionally it will be simulcast from WPIX 11 on Ch 20 locally...only last season it was 4x3. 

Mike


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

As a Denver area resident I cold not see why anybody would pay extra for KWGN, that is the only network station I can say I never watch


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

There are several reasons someone might be interested in a superstation:
-Professional sports
-Syndicated or CW programming available at different times
-My Network TV (WWOR) in markets that don't have an affiliate on satellite
-Shows that aren't available in your local market (for example, WSBK has "The Office" reruns, which aren't on my local stations)
-Newscasts of interest to people with connections to the cities in question, or news junkies like me
-Quirky holiday programming like the Yule Log and Honeymooners Marathon on WPIX, or the Three Stooges marathon on WSBK


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Jon Ellis said:


> There are several reasons someone might be interested in a superstation:
> -Professional sports
> -Syndicated or CW programming available at different times
> -My Network TV (WWOR) in markets that don't have an affiliate on satellite
> ...


All reasons my family enjoys the superstations. Actually between them all there are several shows not shown in my area.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll second shmengie's point... I'm not quite sure why anyone out-of-market would really be interested in KTLA at this point. As far as KWGN, if you're referring to the Denver station then I think you're unlikely to see that. If you're referring to WGN from Chicago then it's already on DIRECTV.


Since KWGN is a superstation and WGN no longer is I think we know which he was talking about.some other programming.

Personally I like the supers. Amy people love the morning news on KTLA and other programming A matter of personal preference i suppose.

Right now the authority that DISh uses to broadcast the supers will expire at the end of February. It may very well be extended but even if DiercTV wanted to carry the supers I am sure they would wait until the matter is settled before announcing any decision.

[B [/B]


----------



## maineengineer (Apr 7, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> "I remember the PIX yule log back when I was a kid. We sat in front of our black and white 12" Dumont TV watching it (and we don't even celebrate Christmas!) back in the late 50's IIRC. Wow, amazing they still have it. That was probably the last time I watched PIX. "


Well it's in color now, but just a shadow of its former self, only a few hours during the overnight on Christmas Eve. I, too, recall watching the black and white version, when it ran all Christmas Eve and most of Christmas Day. I remember looking for the film splice to run through (a very rough edit, too), whereupon the faint, fading embers would suddenly become replaced by full logs a-blazing, for another loop-through. They really were the "good old days." You'll be pleased to learn, however, that the audio is no better now.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I always like the superstition package when I had dishnetwork, wished DirecTV would add it.

But only if they added it in HD.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

shmengie said:


> just curious: i live in los angeles and, of course, know about ktla. you guys know about ktla? is it famous? or, i guess, the question is: is it a well-known superstation? i've lived in l.a. all my life (i'm old, trust me!) and had no idea.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I'll second shmengie's point... I'm not quite sure why anyone out-of-market would really be interested in KTLA at this point. As far as KWGN, if you're referring to the Denver station then I think you're unlikely to see that. If you're referring to WGN from Chicago then it's already on DIRECTV.


Before the days of the WB... KTLA had programing like WGN and TBS and such, which made it a "super station" lots of movies, etc... Kind of like a cable channel before cable was really popular.. And if you recall, they did used to have more sports... Dodgers anyone? These days those things are very different, and KTLA isn't really a super station anymore.. Just like WGN now has basically 2 channels, and we only get the america one.. WGN isn't really a super station either anymore...

Realistically, I am not sure there are any real superstitions left that aren't already on Directv...


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

Once upon a time KTLA,WPIX,WOR,WSBK,KWGN, and WGN were also availiable to those of us in the 80's and 90's via C Band satellite. To this day DishNet has been the only one to carry these as a superstation package just like we used to get on Cband. Thats how alot of people on the outside know of these channels. This appears to be something DTV never will consider unfortunately.


----------



## billyinlasvegas (Feb 12, 2009)

sunfire9us said:


> Once upon a time KTLA,WPIX,WOR,WSBK,KWGN, and WGN were also availiable to those of us in the 80's and 90's via C Band satellite. To this day DishNet has been the only one to carry these as a superstation package just like we used to get on Cband. Thats how alot of people on the outside know of these channels. This appears to be something DTV never will consider unfortunately.


Even though I grew up in South America (80's and early to mid 90's) all we had was C Band and that's how I became familiar with all the superstations. They used to have great content but I don't think they're relevant anymore.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

billyinlasvegas said:


> Even though I grew up in South America (80's and early to mid 90's) all we had was C Band and that's how I became familiar with all the superstations. They used to have great content but I don't think they're relevant anymore.


naw not ever since they became affilitated with WB then CW. If you could see them now they all show the same programming and for the most part they dont show the sports except maybe WPIX does some but the others no longer do.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

Actually, The CW network is only on the air for 25 hours a week, leaving 143 hours of local news and syndicated programming. My Network TV is only on 10 hours a week, and WSBK is completely independent.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I agree that having these Superstations would be nice.. not sure if D* will ever offer them, though.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

n3ntj said:


> I agree that having these Superstations would be nice.. not sure if D* will ever offer them, though.


I would say if it was ever going to happen, it would have happened a long time ago. I even once said something to DTV about this and to this day they dont appear to be interested in doing it.


----------



## deanconst96 (Jul 16, 2008)

I would pay extra for a superstation package.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

I would pay a reasonable amount extra ($4.99 would be just right with me) for a superstation package on Directv.. It seems like it would be easy to do since they already carry the channels..


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

buist said:


> I would pay a reasonable amount extra ($4.99 would be just right with me) for a superstation package on Directv.. It seems like it would be easy to do since they already carry the channels..


While they carry the channels they're on spot beams, they'd need to find space on a CONUS transponder to carry them. They might just figure there isn't a large enough customer base that would want them.


----------



## Jon Ellis (Dec 28, 2003)

I would think that if DirecTV were interested in offering this service, they would already offer it, since the laws regarding SuperStations have not changed since DirecTV started. If you want them, get DISH!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I've been asking for a Superstation package since 1994 and still nothing


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I've been asking for a Superstation package since 1994 and still nothing


Every time you ask they delay it another 2 years just to spite you.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Superstations are 10 years past their prime. At one time they were in my "must have" channels. But now they are a shell of their former selves as MLB and other leagues try to neuter these stations as much as possible. What's left? Jerry Springer and repeats of Cheaters. Time to move on.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

For the people that insisted on resurecting a 4+ month old topic, AND that's been asked ad nauseum for YEARS, here's an even olded response that still applies:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2249859#post2249859


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

I may be crazy, but I enjoyed the package when I had dish (with only the superstation package). I would still have it if the cost was more reasonable (read pay the 4.99/5.99 for the package without an extra "service charge").

I mostly watched the local news programs when something was going on there..

Tim


----------



## deanconst96 (Jul 16, 2008)

Rob said:


> Superstations are 10 years past their prime. At one time they were in my "must have" channels. But now they are a shell of their former selves as MLB and other leagues try to neuter these stations as much as possible. What's left? Jerry Springer and repeats of Cheaters. Time to move on.


That's just YOUR opinion. I don't care about most of the channels people are always asking for but to each his own. If there was no interest then DISH wouldn't carry them either.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

WGN America is about the only superstation out there that is left. I don't think we'll ever see any of the other ones like WPIX, KTLA, and the like come to DirecTv on a national basis. WGN I believe is the only one "grandfathered" in to be carried via a nationwide basis because it has been around for so long. Something like over 60 years.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Msguy said:


> WGN America is about the only superstation out there that is left.


Actually it is NOT considered a superstation any more, as a majority of the prog on it is totally different from it's OTA counterpart. (has NOTHING to do with "because it has been around for so long", sorry)WGN America is now considered a basic cable channel, equivalent to TBS, TNT, etc. Most cable companies STILL carry WGN America as well because it's basic cable. THAT's why there are NO syndex restrictions on it, unlike the actual superstations, which is another reason why DirecTV will NEVER be carrying them. (you can take it to the bank...)


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Jon Ellis said:


> There are several reasons someone might be interested in a superstation:
> -Professional sports
> -Syndicated or CW programming available at different times
> -My Network TV (WWOR) in markets that don't have an affiliate on satellite
> ...


Those are some of the reasons I like em. KTLA's coverage of the Rose parade comes to mind too. And since I have relations a little south of LA the KTLA news also. I like seeing different points of view.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

churdie said:


> Any chance for a superstation pkg?


No.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

n3ntj said:


> I agree that having these Superstations would be nice.. not sure if D* will ever offer them, though.


KBCW ordered Dish to shut off KTLA because they had the same programs. That was January 2008. Directv won't carry them. I enjoyed KTLA Morning News for 8 years.


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

deanconst96 said:


> That's just YOUR opinion.


And I thought I was speaking for everyone. Thanks for pointing out that was my opinion, because I did not know that.


----------



## RichardMcCarty (Jul 14, 2007)

It seemed that DirecTV showed WPIX Mets games in HD until football season last year. We keep a Dish Network subscription for WPIX games on Fox-prevent-baseball Saturdays and for our local channels in HD.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Content is king... we sometimes watch the KTLA morning news but I think that's about it.


KTLA used to be great when they carried many of the LA sports broadcast, including both the Angels and the Dodgers. Now every team is on a different local network (outside of when they are on RSNs): Dodgers and Lakers on KCAL, Angels on KCOP, Clippers on KTLA


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

I had a c-band dish back in 1992. Getting the superstations meant more baseball! Come to think of it, with any subscription, you got the equivalent of the EI package because the rsn's of the day were in fixed key mode and I got all of them! What a deal!


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

shocked me to see Dish Network actually has a superstation package...didnt even know that still existed..

In the 80's my cable company here in NYC ..a no name brand that eventually wound up a Time Warner chain in current days thrived off superstations..since the channel dial was so limited and..and basic cable with the rotary channel dial box only went from 2-13 and Channels A to W...

Superstations here were TBS Atlanta / WSBK Boston / and they rotated Between Fox 29 in Philadelphia and Channel 17 from there as well....and yes they rotated for SPORTS..
Old school TBS had all the Braves games & NBA with the Hawks..had the NHL Flames b4 they moved to Calgary...WSBK had a full slate with the Redsox & Bruins...and the Philly stations used to rotate for Flyers games & Philles & 76ers games...ahh the days before sports packages...they are passe indeed 


The Superstations disappeared when other channels bumped them off as progress began for a numeric dial not alpahbetic
The Philly channels were bumped for HBO.....yes HBO wasnt in Northern Manhattan for quite a few years..it was removed back in the day for Showtime of all channels!!

The Atlanta Superstation was put to part time to share with a movie service made by our cable company..resembled Bravo & IFC of old with alot of international films used to be called Uptown...eventually as the dial expanded TBS was given its own 24 hour time slot and Bravo came along replaced it.

ESPN used to share fyi with NY Sportschannel...which eventually became part of the Fox Sports chain..by then they were both given their own channels

The Boston channels went away for a 24 hour news channel called Satellite News Channel...that went defunct and then we got CNN..


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

Santi360HD said:


> shocked me to see Dish Network actually has a superstation package...didnt even know that still existed..
> 
> In the 80's my cable company here in NYC ..a no name brand that eventually wound up a Time Warner chain in current days thrived off superstations..since the channel dial was so limited and..and basic cable with the rotary channel dial box only went from 2-13 and Channels A to W...
> 
> ...


In the early 80's our Cable Company took WTBS and WGN off to make way for MTV and I don't remember the other statoin. As a baseball fan I was pissed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Hutchinshouse said:


> KTLA has great looking HD. Very sharp, great colors. Far better than FOX HD&#8230;!


How is Mark Kriskie the morning weatherman? He cracked me up!


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Rob said:


> In the early 80's our Cable Company took WTBS and WGN off to make way for MTV and I don't remember the other statoin. As a baseball fan I was pissed.


We were lucky MTV came to us on a sorta dead channel here in Manhattan..It replaced a community calendar that was up with job listings & events n such. In the movie --> Moscow on the Hudson, Robin Williams is in his apt watching the calendar for a few seconds b4 he gets a visitor to tell him his grandfather had died back in Russia.

one of the old Manhattan Cable screens in movies...ah the days with the rotary box...My dad used to call me the remote to go change the channel for him.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Hopefully never as it would be a major waste of bandwidth.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I remember watching KTLA as a young kid in the 1940's, (_Time for Beany_ broadcast live with Stan Freberg was one of my favorites, puns and all. If there was a superstation package I'd probably get it, but I'm not holding my breath.

Did Stan Chambers ever retire?


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> Did Stan Chambers ever retire?


he did, but he does special segment reports now and then. i just saw him on the news last week. he just keeps going, and going, and going...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Santi360HD said:


> shocked me to see Dish Network actually has a superstation package...didnt even know that still existed..
> 
> In the 80's my cable company here in NYC ..a no name brand that eventually wound up a Time Warner chain in current days thrived off superstations..since the channel dial was so limited and..and basic cable with the rotary channel dial box only went from 2-13 and Channels A to W...
> 
> ...


In 1990 I had TCI Cable and they WWOR-TV which I thought was cool. But in 1996 they replaced it with MSNBC. I was bummed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> I remember watching KTLA as a young kid in the 1940's, (_Time for Beany_ broadcast live with Stan Freberg was one of my favorites, puns and all. If there was a superstation package I'd probably get it, but I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> Did Stan Chambers ever retire?


Stan Chambers passed away three years ago I think. Some big KTLA newscaster died, I forget. If someone in LA knows which newscaster died, please post it. Anyway KTLA had an hour long tribute to the man.


----------



## stalepez (Apr 29, 2009)

Paul Secic said:


> Stan Chambers passed away three years ago I think. Some big KTLA newscaster died, I forget. If someone in LA knows which newscaster died, please post it. Anyway KTLA had an hour long tribute to the man.


Hal Fishman. He was an institution!


----------



## Santi360HD (Oct 6, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> In 1990 I had TCI Cable and they WWOR-TV which I thought was cool. But in 1996 they replaced it with MSNBC. I was bummed.


Ch 9 used to have all the road games from the NY Rangers/Islanders & Knicks back then...and of course the Mets....


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Santi360HD said:


> Ch 9 used to have all the road games from the NY Rangers/Islanders & Knicks back then...and of course the Mets....


I know.


----------

